# Update on Chris



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

And by Chris, I mean me...ShuHanGuanYu. School (full-time) has started back up again, and homework is already piling up after just the second week. This is my last semester until my degree is finished. This means my activity will once again be more sparse than I really desire. Keep in mind that I also am married and have responsibilities there, I still work full time, and I am also involved in a church. I will still check in on BBB.net quite a bit, but I just won't have the same amount of time to post. I would still love to stay on staff, but naturally if they approach me about my activity being too light then I'd agree to give it up. I hope I can find a way to keep posting regularly, but as of right now I'm already buried up to my neck with readings and the like.

I am in the process of having a house built right now, so there will be a definite period of one to two weeks (around beginning of March) where I am not around. This is due to moving and such.

Anyways, it'll be up to you guys to keep this forum poppin' as best you can! I'm sure you'll be fine with Dis running things like the ol' days.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

It's cool man. I kinda figured that was going on recently (except your house being built part lol) even though I saw you post from time to time. But we understand. Take all the time you need though. That stuff is far more important.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I hope you do well in school.


Best of luck to you!


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> And by Chris, I mean me...ShuHanGuanYu. School (full-time) has started back up again, and homework is already piling up after just the second week. This is my last semester until my degree is finished. This means my activity will once again be more sparse than I really desire. Keep in mind that I also am married and have responsibilities there, I still work full time, and I am also involved in a church. I will still check in on BBB.net quite a bit, but I just won't have the same amount of time to post. I would still love to stay on staff, but naturally if they approach me about my activity being too light then I'd agree to give it up. I hope I can find a way to keep posting regularly, but as of right now I'm already buried up to my neck with readings and the like.
> 
> I am in the process of having a house built right now, so there will be a definite period of one to two weeks (around beginning of March) where I am not around. This is due to moving and such.
> 
> Anyways, it'll be up to you guys to keep this forum poppin' as best you can! I'm sure you'll be fine with Dis running things like the ol' days.


uh-oh. good luck in school (i hate school :curse: but that's me).


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Its my last semester also... 1 unit before graduation. So yeah I feel your pain.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

1 semester left for me till the end of the sophomore year.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Its all G boey take it e zay!


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

Another work acholic I see!

Is this a Bachlors or a graduate?

What is the daily grind?

3 more semesters (including this one) before I get my Management degree from ASUizzle.


----------

